# Blood on new egg and vent?



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

My female bird just laid an egg this morning and it had streaks of blood on it. I looked at her vent and it was a little bloody as well. We called the vet right away and they said a little blood is normal but if she continues to bleed get her in right away. I need whatever opinions/advice i can get feom anyone. I really appreciate it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A _little_ blood is normal, *but* the blood clot is not. If the blood is fresh it will be coming from the lower part of the oviduct. If the color is more brownish/rust then it is coming from higher up in the reproductive tract.

*Also,* candle the egg. It should look like this when candled.










You *do not* want to see any dark specks or red *in* the egg. If there is foreign matter in the egg go to the vet. Take the egg with you so that he can open it to see what is in there...this will tell him where and what the problem is. The yolk can give a lot of info. If needed print the illustration for the vet.










MAY I save your pixs for my files and for reference?

This illustration is of a hens reproductive tract.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is very great information. The blood on her vent was fresh and bright red. So im guessing the blood did not come from high up. She appears normal right now. Im just worried as to why this happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Is this her first ever egg? I have noticed egg virgins often have a small amount of blood on their vent and the exterior of their first egg. However, I agree she should really be checked out by a vet, especially if this is not her first egg. The clots are very upsetting.

I had one virgin hen who did bleed for hours after her first egg. It was very late at night when I noticed the blood and there was no emergency bird vet back then. I called first thing in the morning and took her in as an emergency (after worrying all night she would bleed to death before I could get her to the vet). Doc Stern examined her vent and did not see any active bleeding in the vent. The actual bleeding had stopped by the time the vet saw her and Doc felt perhaps she had a minor congenital blockage in her oviduct which the egg opened up, causing bleeding. I had to isolate Kira and wait for the next egg to appear, fully expecting her to bleed again. Luckily, she laid her second egg five days later and there was no bleeding or blood on the egg.

Doc told me the two most common reasons for egg virgins to die of 'egg binding' are soft shelled eggs (low calcium) and congenital blockages in the oviducts.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

That is scary. No this is not her first egg. Thats why i was so surprised. She stopped bleeding and is acting like her normal self. It was just so scary. Normally when cockatiels lay eggs they lay them 48 hours apart correct? This last egg took longer if that means anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Since this was not her first egg, virgin egg syndrome is not the cause. She needs to see a vet.


----------

